# Router Bit RPM



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I have a big 1 1/4" Q round bit,at what rpm should I turn It?
Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would slow it down into the 15k range.

There are tons of charts out there, pick one you like!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

kp91 said:


> I would slow it down into the 15k range.
> 
> There are tons of charts out there, pick one you like!


thx for sharing. this gives a good base to follow...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've seen a lot of tables and charts--but Doug thanks for sharing that Woodline chart. That's just a beautiful thing!!

earl


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

As shown by the Woodline chart, the critical issue is the overall diameter of the bit. If 11/4in Q round means a quarter round or roundover bit with a profile radius of 11/4 inch, the overall bit must be at least 3inch diameter by the time you allow for a bearing. at that size I think 10K might be wiser.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

A beginners question. The charts are easy enough to read but does the shank diameter come into play at all? What about the actual bit shape itself and also the type of wood? When trying out a new bit should you use the chart as a reference and dial the speed in by testing on a scrap first until you achieve the best results?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RBreland said:


> A beginners question. The charts are easy enough to read but does the shank diameter come into play at all? What about the actual bit shape itself and also the type of wood? When trying out a new bit should you use the chart as a reference and dial the speed in by testing on a scrap first until you achieve the best results?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes. Feed speed and wood species also figure in.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RBreland said:


> A beginners question. The charts are easy enough to read but does the shank diameter come into play at all? What about the actual bit shape itself and also the type of wood? When trying out a new bit should you use the chart as a reference and dial the speed in by testing on a scrap first until you achieve the best results?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


most certainly does..
have another chart...


----------

